# How to hook up BD Player using 7.1ch Audio Out



## wenzu78 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi again guys, 

just wanted to ask this 'rather stupid question': What do you use to hook up a 7.1 ch BD player from the player's audio out to the AV receiver's 7.1 ch Audio in? Normal phono leads?

Any suggestions as what route to go please? Prospective player is the Denon DBP-2012UD to a Marantz SR8500.

Thank you guys.

Lawrence


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

Does the av have hdmi?


----------



## wenzu78 (Aug 27, 2012)

DVI only.

Marantz SR8500.


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I think you would use coaxial cables or optical cables if it has that option


----------



## wenzu78 (Aug 27, 2012)

But are both coaxial or optical cables better sounding than 7.1ch direct?

Thank you.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> What do you use to hook up a 7.1 ch BD player from the player's audio out to the AV receiver's 7.1 ch Audio in? Normal phono leads?


I've used RCA-to-RCA cables such as these (x 4).


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I think RCA to RCA is best like Eljay said


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

As stated, use RCA cables _from_ the 7.1 output of the BDP _to_ the AVR's 7.1 input. Since your AVR does not have HDMI, this is the only way that you will be able to get lossless (DTS-MA and DD-TruHD) audio. 

The link to the RCA cables in eljay's post is a good recommendation; you will need 4 _pair_ (8 total for L, R, C, LS, RS, LR, RR, and LFE) for a 7.1 connection.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

...........................


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

wenzu78 said:


> But are both coaxial or optical cables better sounding than 7.1ch direct?
> 
> Thank you.


No. They cannot carry lossless multichannel as can analog and HDMI.


----------



## wenzu78 (Aug 27, 2012)

RCA-to-RCA it is then.

Could anyone point me to a similar UK online store as the postage will be sky-high on the cables suggested. 

Thank you ever so much for your help guys.

Lawrence


----------

